# POC Hot Last Weekend - Tournament This Weekend in POC



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Tournament in POC this weekend. Will get details on website tonight.

www.tarpontomorrowproam.com

Did great on Saturday in POC. Three for four. 100lber, 160 lber and a 170-180 lber. All in an hour and a half. Couldn't keep trolling baits in water for more than five minutes without hook-up. Get bait sets. Drink half a beer and hooked-up again.


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

were you trolling with your engine or trolling motors?


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Almost makes me want to bring the Shamrock for one last trolling trip before selling..... almost.

TC


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Only on the big inboard (not an outboard) engine - don't have trolling motors.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Tarponchaser said:


> Almost makes me want to bring the Shamrock for one last trolling trip before selling..... almost.
> 
> TC


Dont do it... Too many inboards in one tournament. I wont have a chance!


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

I noticed it was an inboard, and obviously didn't see any trolling motors, but was curious if you had some sort of contraption. Nice boat...I even saw a pontoon boat out there.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Marc we might as well give you the trophy now and call the tourney off, the rest don't stand a chance. We'll mail the check to your house, checks in the mail.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

*Scott*

I have not found the POC rules. Am I not looking in the right place?

TC


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

cpthook said:


> Marc we might as well give you the trophy now and call the tourney off, the rest don't stand a chance. We'll mail the check to your house, checks in the mail.


Not so fast... easterly swell is screwing with my plans. Going to push all the fish out of my secret spots. Its anybody's game. Plus, TC is supposed to show up and I hear Hunter is prefishing.

Any chance we could get a ladies division going? My wife is fishing, so we may have a shot at that catagory.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Tarponchaser said:


> I have not found the POC rules. Am I not looking in the right place?
> 
> TC


No, you're not missing anything - will work on the website update tonight and get them up... sorry, remember this is a non-paying job and a ton of work.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Updated site - think got all details there.

Registration is Saturday morning and check in is between 2:00 and 2:30 p.m. on Sunday.

Weather window getting better than was previously predicted.

CLICK HERE FOR WEATHER FORECASTING


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

*Scott*

No problem. 
we appreciate all the work that you do.

If we can get a qurom, I plan to try to get motion passed to double your salary!

See you Friday,

TC


----------

